# Additional Experience Verification



## bpeltzer (Jun 20, 2007)

When I submitted my paperwork to sit for the exam, I was 4 months shy of experience. I found out that I passed this week. Now the question becomes, do I need to do anything to verify the 4 months. They have passed in the time that I was notified by the Arizona board that htis was my only deficiency between January and now. Anyone else faced with this "problem"?


----------



## jroyce (Jun 20, 2007)

In PA you can't sit for the test until you have all the qualifications. Your experience has to be that which is gained before the deadline of the application (December 1st I think was the deadline for the April test in PA).

This whole process is so subjective to what state you live in. I don't understand why NCEES is such a hard-ass about somethings (like having a guard escort you to the bathroom during the test) but then other things are so subjective. Rant over

(By the way in case anyone cares this rant is brought to you by :bananalama: )


----------



## ENGR7 (Jun 20, 2007)

bpeltzer said:


> When I submitted my paperwork to sit for the exam, I was 4 months shy of experience. I found out that I passed this week. Now the question becomes, do I need to do anything to verify the 4 months. They have passed in the time that I was notified by the Arizona board that htis was my only deficiency between January and now. Anyone else faced with this "problem"?


Bpeltzer, I'm in the exact same boat. 4 months left when I submitted my application last August. Didn't take the October exam because my app was sent too late. Took and passed in April, now not sure what will happen. I submitted my experience for an additional 4 months in April, right after taking the exam, but it hasn't bee "approved" by the board yet. So I'm not too sure where I stand.

It seems that everything surrounding this has to be some confusing, long drawn out process. It really shouldn't be this difficult. Passing the exam makes it all a bit easier, but I'm started to get frustrated all over again. Especially when the BTR seems to be so unwilling to give you consistent, accurate information. Whenever I've called them, they act like they're doing me some tremendous favor by even answering the phone. As I recall, I paid them over $200 to look at my application.... :bananalama:


----------



## ENGR7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Could be worse, at least I'm not :bananalama:


----------



## bpeltzer (Jun 21, 2007)

ENGR7 said:


> Bpeltzer, I'm in the exact same boat. 4 months left when I submitted my application last August. Didn't take the October exam because my app was sent too late. Took and passed in April, now not sure what will happen. I submitted my experience for an additional 4 months in April, right after taking the exam, but it hasn't bee "approved" by the board yet. So I'm not too sure where I stand.
> It seems that everything surrounding this has to be some confusing, long drawn out process. It really shouldn't be this difficult. Passing the exam makes it all a bit easier, but I'm started to get frustrated all over again. Especially when the BTR seems to be so unwilling to give you consistent, accurate information. Whenever I've called them, they act like they're doing me some tremendous favor by even answering the phone. As I recall, I paid them over $200 to look at my application.... :smileyballs:



What did you do to submit your additional expereince?


----------



## ENGR7 (Jun 21, 2007)

bpeltzer said:


> What did you do to submit your additional expereince?


I just sent in another "Certificate of Experience Record and Reference" with my other 4 months listed to the BTR. I'm hoping it gets approved at the next board meeting on the 26th so I will be official.


----------



## HiVolts (Jul 3, 2007)

I was 12 months shy in Arizona. However, it took me 2 attempts to pass - so I had all my time when the 2nd letter arrived. The board told me it would take 3-5 weeks to review my remaining experience. I sent in a reference letter on the 28th of June showing my last year of experience, and received the approval letter today along with my registration number and instructions on how to pay my registration fees. I guess its standard practice to exagerate time frames when it comes to the registration process. I'm actually on the site tonight looking for the best place to order stamps. The places I've been to so far do not look promising.


----------



## bpeltzer (Jul 3, 2007)

I just sent in an additional C of E today with a copy of hte letter they sent me explaining that I was 5 months short (as of November '06). I'm hoping that this should take care of everything. Good to hear that there's not much more to it than that.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 3, 2007)

In FLorida you must have 4 years of "engineering experience" as specified within the statute. If not, no PE exam for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2007)

Fordman101 said:


> In FLorida you must have 4 years of "engineering experience" as specified within the statute. If not, no PE exam for you.


Illinois is the same way.


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 10, 2007)

When does experience start to count? After your degree? While in school? Before that?

Jpgolf


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 10, 2007)

JPGOLF said:


> When does experience start to count? After your degree? While in school? Before that?
> Jpgolf


Again, it varies by state. Some states won't count experience until you pass your EIT, most start after you graduate. I thought about trying to get 6 months of work during my last year of school counted, but decided it was more hassle than it was worth. I was working part-time (~30hrs/wk) and about half was pure drafting, so I wasn't sure how to account for it. I figured I probably could have argued about 2months actual engineering. I would have needed an extra 3 months as of the date the application was due, and I didn't wanna pay the fees and have it rejected.


----------



## rajivmatta (Dec 26, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Again, it varies by state. Some states won't count experience until you pass your EIT, most start after you graduate. I thought about trying to get 6 months of work during my last year of school counted, but decided it was more hassle than it was worth. I was working part-time (~30hrs/wk) and about half was pure drafting, so I wasn't sure how to account for it. I figured I probably could have argued about 2months actual engineering. I would have needed an extra 3 months as of the date the application was due, and I didn't wanna pay the fees and have it rejected.


Hey,

I am kinda new to this section of the forum. I just passed my EIT 2 weeks ago and was hoping to get the P.E out of the way as soon as possible. In the State of TN I won't be able to sit of the P.E till April 2010, which would result in me obtaining the required 4-yrs of experience. Does the state of Arizona allow non-Residents to sit for the P.E exam? I am not trying to get licensed in Arizona, all I want to do is get the P.E out of the way while F.E is still fresh in my mind..I will still be licensed in 2010, but it would be great if I would have already had the test done with

Hoping someone would solve this for me..I realize that the post is about 6 months old

Thanks


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2007)

> all I want to do is get the P.E out of the way while F.E is still fresh in my mind


The 2 exams are nothing alike. Other than being in the mindset to study and learn new info, taking them right in a row won't do much for you if you still can't get licensed for a few years.


----------



## SSmith (Dec 26, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The 2 exams are nothing alike. Other than being in the mindset to study and learn new info, taking them right in a row won't do much for you if you still can't get licensed for a few years.


Its been over 4 years since I took the FE, but I thought that the discipline specific questions were comparable to 95% of the PE (for the Industrial section anyways.)


----------



## FL PE (Dec 26, 2007)

rajivmatta said:


> Hey,I am kinda new to this section of the forum. I just passed my EIT 2 weeks ago and was hoping to get the P.E out of the way as soon as possible. In the State of TN I won't be able to sit of the P.E till April 2010, which would result in me obtaining the required 4-yrs of experience. Does the state of Arizona allow non-Residents to sit for the P.E exam? I am not trying to get licensed in Arizona, all I want to do is get the P.E out of the way while F.E is still fresh in my mind..I will still be licensed in 2010, but it would be great if I would have already had the test done with
> 
> Hoping someone would solve this for me..I realize that the post is about 6 months old
> 
> Thanks


When I worked in West Virginia a friend of mine took the exam in Virginia because they would allow co-op experience to account for some portion of the 4 year experience requirement. Now, that's been 4+ years ago. Virginia may have changed the rules. It's worth digging into if you truly want to invest the time studying and take the exam early. IIRC my buddy took the exam 6 months or a year early.


----------



## rajivmatta (Dec 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The 2 exams are nothing alike. Other than being in the mindset to study and learn new info, taking them right in a row won't do much for you if you still can't get licensed for a few years.


I guess you are right. Even if they are miles apart, I am actually looking forward to studying for the P.E. Circumstances may change and I won't be so confident of my problem solving abilities 2-years from now..And if there is any similarity that would definetly benifit me to (I took Civil in the Afternoon)..

Does anyone on the forum know if any State Board would let a non-Resident sit for the P.E even though he maybe years away from the required experience? Where can I look for this information other than contacting every state Board individually

Thanks for all your help


----------



## rajivmatta (Dec 27, 2007)

FL PE said:


> When I worked in West Virginia a friend of mine took the exam in Virginia because they would allow co-op experience to account for some portion of the 4 year experience requirement. Now, that's been 4+ years ago. Virginia may have changed the rules. It's worth digging into if you truly want to invest the time studying and take the exam early. IIRC my buddy took the exam 6 months or a year early.


Thanks..I will look into that..


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

SSmith said:


> Its been over 4 years since I took the FE, but I thought that the discipline specific questions were comparable to 95% of the PE (for the Industrial section anyways.)


Would that be the UCL ?? 

JR


----------



## nperr (Dec 27, 2007)

In Illinois we have to have all of the experience in by the time the application is due. However, I did get credit for the job I had at an engineering company my senior year in college.


----------



## SSmith (Dec 27, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Would that be the UCL ??


Exactly. With n=1, you can take it to the bank!


----------



## Vishal (Dec 27, 2007)

rajivmatta said:


> Thanks..I will look into that..


texas also requires all the experience "at the time of application". you CANT ANTICIPATE experience. it's new to me that some state (arizona) allows the candidates to sit for the exam before the required experience. Now I don't know how much before? I mean how much is the minimum requirement for the experience? if u have a masters degree then you will need 3 years of experience and not 4 years.

this is regardless of resident or non-resident. yes, a state like florida will give you hard time if your bachelors is not from ABET accredited college.

I know how it is to just get the exam out of your way as soon as you can, but don't go beyond your limits. It's exdciting to see a pass letter for a PE but that's not the end of the world. The experience is what counts, so take one step at a time.

Good luck and congrats for passing the EI!!


----------



## eng_boushra (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys,

I passed the FE Oct 07, and I’m planning to take my PE in CA...I have 4 year B.S Degree from Abet College and 3 Years of experience ...any one knows if I could be illegible to take the exam in CA in Oct 08, or I have to hold 4 years of experience....please advice...thanks to all of you


----------



## Monroe (Jan 21, 2008)

eng_boushra said:


> Hello guys,I passed the FE Oct 07, and I’m planning to take my PE in CA...I have 4 year B.S Degree from Abet College and 3 Years of experience ...any one knows if I could be illegible to take the exam in CA in Oct 08, or I have to hold 4 years of experience....please advice...thanks to all of you


You only need 2 years in Cali. I took the Cali PE after 2 years and passed. Then I played the waiting game here in Texas. They require 4 years (3 with a Master's Woot!). I sent my Texas app 6 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for approval. Days are going by very slowly. This is almost worse than waiting for the PE results.


----------



## Beego (Jan 21, 2008)

eng_boushra said:


> Hello guys,I passed the FE Oct 07, and I’m planning to take my PE in CA...I have 4 year B.S Degree from Abet College and 3 Years of experience ...any one knows if I could be illegible to take the exam in CA in Oct 08, or I have to hold 4 years of experience....please advice...thanks to all of you


According to CA Board Rules, you only need to have 2 years of experience after having a Bsc Degree from an ABET college. You can find this information in their FAQ file about the PE exam. So you are more than qualified to take the PE OCT 08 exam. :thumbs:


----------

